# Fas Apprenticeship Scheme and Eye Tests



## noel123ie (28 Jul 2006)

Hi there

Im 32 ( a young) of age im  in IT in Cork and thinking of doing an apprentship in electronics/instrumentation.

I hope to do the instrumentation incase the building boom slows and work may be difficult to come by. Also if I try and get an apprentship as a general electrician will end up doing all crap jobs for the 1st year or so. If I can get an instrumentation apprentship then at least ill be indoors.

I suppose I could also try and get an apprentship in an industrial capacity but I could be put anywhere in the country and run a website so would be difficult.

Also I only have 60% eyesight in one eye(long story) but am fine as other eye compensates. What are the standards that these companies have in the medical?

Hope Im not boring ye but in a bit of a bind!

Cheers
Noel


----------



## noel123ie (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

Oh ya also what experience/course do you need to have to give health and safety course or safe pass as long term would like to do this?
Thanks
Noel


----------



## ajapale (29 Jul 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

As far as I know the Fas eyesight test for apprentice electricians is quite stringent. For instance if you are colour blind they will not accept you.

Noel, your question is a little garbled, perhaps you could restate it reflecting what you want to know.

aj


----------



## noel123ie (12 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

Hi there

What I would like to know:

1 I will pass fas eyesight test ok as I registered with them they showed me the book I used and I passed ok. What other criteria do you have to meet re eyesight?

2 if I want to work in industry after my apprenticeship do i need to complete some of my time in industry? Can I move from one employrt during my apprenticeship?

3 What time of the year do these apprenticeships become available?

Thanks for the reply
Cheers
Noel


----------



## Copper (12 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

Hi noel,

1)  You need to get a cert from a registered optician to say you are not colour blind, book a test with any optician and they will test you for this.

2)  I don't know exactly what you mean about working in industry after your apprenticeship, but you can change employer during your apprenticeship.

3)  All year round, you just need to get a job with an employer who is registered with FÁS, and they will normally register you as an apprentice after a 3 month / 6 month probationary period.



> Also if I try and get an apprentship as a general electrician will end up doing all crap jobs for the 1st year or so.


 
Speaking from experience, its more like the first 3 years or so, but thats just part and parcel of being an apprentice!


----------



## noel123ie (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

Cheers Cooper what I meant was that I do not get a year or more industry experience will this rule me out of working in industry when I qualify?


I would like to work in industry when I qualify

Thanks again
Noel


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

An apprenticeship is a work based training programme. You cannot do one without working in industry. 
From a financial point of view I'd do an apprenticeship as a general electrician and then to City and Guilds in electronics/ Instrumentation. This will give you more choice in the future about travel etc.

You can apply for an apprenticeship with a company any time of the year. They will register you with FAS after your probationary period. Your apprenticeship starts from that date, not the date of your first block release to college.


----------



## noel123ie (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

Cheers how long does this city and quilds course take?

Whats th difference in doing it this was as to doing a normal instrumentation apprentship?

Thanks for the info
Noel


----------



## thewatcher (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

From reading your first post i think you know the boat has long since left for bothering with an electrical apprenticeship at this stage,i know loads of lads that are electricians and if the building boom slows down as you've pointed out their going to be ten a penny.
I worked with a lot of sparks that came back from england in the late 90's the first thing they all started doing was getting into project management,quanity surveying,tendering,communications etc.
They'd seen downturns in both ireland and england,your right to do something different.
I did a few things in [broken link removed] and found them excellent,night courses as well i'm sure there's similar available in cork.good luck.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*



ajapale said:


> As far as I know the Fas eyesight test for apprentice electricians is quite stringent. For instance if you are colour blind they will not accept you.


Years ago a friend of mine who memorised the (at the time) standard test pattern answers that they (_ESB _or _FAS_) presented and got them all correct even though he was colour blind.


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*



ClubMan said:


> Years ago a friend of mine who memorised the (at the time) standard test pattern answers that they (_ESB _or _FAS_) presented and got them all correct even though he was colour blind.


Did you report him?


----------



## Copper (14 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*

I think thewatcher is right in saying that its important to upskill and move into different areas, but I don't think its too late to begin an apprenticeship.  Electricians aren't as vulnerable to a decline in the construction industry as other trades because around one third of them are employed outside the construction sector (in maintenance, engineering, electronics etc).


----------



## noel123ie (16 Aug 2006)

*Eye Test*

Hi there

I was in with FAS and they advised you need near 20 20 vision to qualify for an apprenticeship.

Does anyone know please if this is combined eyesight in both eyes or 20 20 in each eye?

Eyesight in left eye is fine but on right eye may be touch and go even with glasses

Cheers
Noel


----------



## Purple (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

As far as I know it is just a colour-vision (colour blindness) test that is required. I never heard of anyone requiring 20-20 vision for any apprenticeships.


----------



## ajapale (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

Please dont duplicate posts.

aj


----------



## noel123ie (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

Apologies Moderator

Done in error

Noel


----------



## noel123ie (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

The saga continues..
Was in my local fas office in Cork re apprenticeship application they advised need a colour blindness test plus an eye test.
However on Fas site no mention of eye test only colour blindness test.
Also rang apprenticeship services in Dublin who advised may need eye test depending on company but as far as Fas is concerned only need colour blindness test.
In a bit of a pickle now as do not want to go through the whole procedure of applying for apprenticeship only to fail on eye test. My right eye is a bit dodgy which may fail me.
Any ideas please as im in a catch 22 situation


Thanks
Noel


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

There must be a form that you need to fill in that clarifies the requirements?


----------



## sun_sparks (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

If you have glasses tho, does that not count as giving you 20 20 vision? Like driving??


----------



## noel123ie (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

i suppose best adice would be to get requirments in writing.

Hopefully fas will do this

Noel


----------



## noel123ie (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: Eye Test*

advi ce sorry spelling is poor with me

Cheers
Noel


----------



## Megan (22 Aug 2006)

*Re: Apprentship/Health and Safety*



ClubMan said:


> Years ago a friend of mine who memorised the (at the time) standard test pattern answers that they (_ESB _or _FAS_) presented and got them all correct even though he was colour blind.



I had to get my phone line changed to new premises recently and the phone tech that did the job told me he was colour blind and has been working with Eircom for 30 years. He did a good job but he did asked me the colour of one of the wires he was connecting. I dont think I would like an electrican to be colour blind.


----------

